
How Many Paid - taylorwc
http://www.howmanypaid.com/
======
shyknee
I did not pay, however I am surprised at how much of an urge I had to do so. I
mean, it is only 20 cents...

~~~
taylorwc
Agreed. Somebody out may be making _dozens_ of dollars off our irrational
urges.

------
lukeqsee
Brilliant. We humans are much too irrational.

